# Beer Glass Review



## Yob (29/8/10)

Well G'day folks, I'm in the UK at the moment and have been doing my bit to sample some (alot) of the local brews, It must be said that the glasses here are STUNNING.. very pretty things, almost all the beers have their own glasses with logo's and such.

The Carling Pint glasses are stand out. They have a transfer type thing on the bottom of the glass that when the brre is poured promote bubbles in a swirling pattern... mesmerising!! it says spot on with a cresent above and below.. will post photos when I can..

cheers


----------



## DangerousDave (29/8/10)

i loved english pubs when i went the atmosphere is something you dont see over here 

nothing like the old speckled hen pot belly glass

and the guiness is sooooooooooooo much tastier

have a good time there mate 

p.s. kwak glass FTW h34r:


----------



## Thunderlips (29/8/10)

iamozziyob said:


> The Carling Pint glasses are stand out.


I saw those glasses at Amazon.uk, along with the half pint version.
It's a shame they don't ship glasses to Australia though.

Personally, I think a pint is a tad too big for a nucleated glass.


----------



## manticle (29/8/10)

iamozziyob said:


> Well G'day folks, I'm in the UK at the moment and have been doing my bit to sample some (alot) of the local brews, It must be said that the glasses here are STUNNING.. very pretty things, almost all the beers have their own glasses with logo's and such.
> 
> The Carling Pint glasses are stand out. They have a transfer type thing on the bottom of the glass that when the brre is poured promote bubbles in a swirling pattern... mesmerising!! it says spot on with a cresent above and below.. will post photos when I can..
> 
> cheers



I think a thread like this needs photos.


----------



## DU99 (29/8/10)

i use a headmaster,works for me..


----------



## bum (29/8/10)

DU99 said:


> i use a headmaster,works for me..



I hate my headmasters. Wish I'd never bought them. Regardless of the beer it gives everything a 4/5ml creamy head. If the beer would hold a thick, rocky head in any other glass these glasses destroy that. But they also through the same head on a beer that refuses to hold a head so I suppose they might be good for something but I think I want a glass that doesn't tell me lies.


----------



## haysie (29/8/10)

bum said:


> I hate my headmasters. Wish I'd never bought them. Regardless of the beer it gives everything a 4/5ml creamy head. If the beer would hold a thick, rocky head in any other glass these glasses destroy that. But they also through the same head on a beer that refuses to hold a head so I suppose they might be good for something but I think I want a glass that doesn't tell me lies.



On a whim only! The headmasters probably hate your beer????? Afterall, they dont do nothing. Find another fault to blame for your sleepless nights!


----------



## DU99 (29/8/10)

thanks for the advice..will look for something a bit better..the headmaster given to me by a publician


----------



## bum (29/8/10)

DU99, I'll leave you to both the glasses he gives you and the beer he sells in them. I'm interested in neither.

Haysie, any fool with eyes in his head (who wants to use them of course - some fools have no need for eyes as they've already seen the lot or at least have decided that they have) can see that the Headmaster's etched bottoms clearly do act to provide millions of nucleation points. There is a steady, nigh on volcanic, stream of bubbles rocketing up from the etchings no matter what it is you put in these glasses. They even make my GBs throw a head - but other glasses don't. I guess I imagined it all?


----------



## mwd (29/8/10)

Cannot beat the British Tulip Pint glass or the straight glass. We always hated the dimpled jug glass with handle nicknamed the pisspot.

Very hard to get out of the habit of drinking pints when you were weaned on Tetleys, Marstons and Titbread Wankard. :icon_cheers: Whitbread Queens Ale on hand pump was a stand out and Gold Label Barley Wine in very small bottles.


----------



## thelastspud (29/8/10)

When I was working over there the stella glasses had a big star etched on the bottom and if you left a pint long enough without touching it the star would show up in the head.

Becks pints have the spiral bubble thing going on too. Its like a lava lamp great to look at. and the head just keeps on growing.


----------



## DU99 (29/8/10)

the glass has been smashed..end of that


----------



## Acasta (29/8/10)

DU99 said:


> the glass has been smashed..end of that


Thats the way i deal with shit head in my glass!


----------



## Yob (30/8/10)

manticle said:


> I think a thread like this needs photos.




Yeah mate, agreed, I will get some Pics up as soon as I can get the photo's off the camera, the place Im stayin has no access via USB so going to have to find a solution when I get to Scotland... and some reviews of many beers of course... SWMBO has already asked me if I really "need" to review every pub in the local vacinity of where we stay.. and well naturally I blinked twice..nodded slowly, stroked the beard in careful contemplation and replied.. 

"what sort of man would I be if I didnt?"
silly wife :icon_drunk: 

viva la resistance


----------



## DU99 (30/8/10)

this what you after..
http://cgi.ebay.com.au/CARLING-EXTRA-COLD-...s_Breweriana_SM


----------



## Yob (13/11/10)

manticle said:


> I think a thread like this needs photos.




Sorry for the delay folks, Dont know if you can upload video to the site... :unsure: maybe try later... It must be said that it seems to me that it goes mental for a few minutes and then dies down a bit.. does it create the bubbles or draw it out of the beer?

Note. Glass generously donated by The Mucky Pup, England


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (13/11/10)

iamozziyob said:


> Note. Glass generously donated by The Mucky Pup, England



By generously do you mean in your wifes hand bag h34r:


----------



## Yob (13/11/10)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> By generously do you mean in your wifes hand bag h34r:




lol, no funnily enough, I offered to buy one of them and they just gave it to me, (Hence I put their Photo up) in fact I was able to repeat that formula on many occasions in many bars, indeed there were only one or two bars who said no, thus I have VASTLY increased the Pint Glass Collection.. B) 

and yes it cost a small fortune to send (scratches head thoughtfully)... approx.. 7 parcels home with 2-3 in each, had some breakage but the majority survived, 

still waiting on one parcel to arrive :super:


----------



## Yob (4/12/10)

finally got around to getting this photo 

Pictured Left to Right in front row

Harp - Budwiser - Carling - San Miguel - Beamish - Peroni - Carlsberg (Sponsor Pint) Kroni - Coors Light

second row

Stella - Carlton - Fat Yak - James Squire - Vic Octoberfest - Coopers - St Arnou - Weihenstephan - Montieths - Crown Lager - 2 x Becks

Not pictured - Kingfisher and probably anotherr few somewhere...

I love me glasses


----------



## yardy (4/12/10)

love the Aventinus






the pommy father in law brought this one back from Germany after being posted there in the 50s


----------



## Bribie G (4/12/10)

Man that pub is old, the bricked up windows would have been a reaction to the window tax, that's right in the 1840s the Pom parliament passed a law taxing buildings by the number of windows so guess what they did. And we think that Australian governments are revenue raising grubs. 

Edit: supposedly the origin of the term "daylight robbery" i.e. blatant revenue raising or gouging. 

Apart from the Tulip glasses, of which I have a few, the good old pint "Square Glass" was my favourite as they are easier to grab hold of when pissed.
Ditto my opinion about the wanky dimple mugs which were for people who liked the idea of beer drinking but didn't actually like beer. 

Square Glass: found a couple at op shop


----------



## bignath (4/12/10)

Yardy,

that Aventinus is a nice looking glass mate, but even that aside, that's a technically awesome photo you've taken.

Looking up into the sun (obscured by beautiful glass) and still get the blue of the sky without your camera freaking out is a great effort!

What beer is in the glass?

cheers,

bignath


----------



## gjhansford (4/12/10)

Here's some of mine ...








And my latest ... a litre stein from Munich brought back from Oktoberfest this year by my duitiful son!




:beerbang: 

ghhb


----------



## yardy (4/12/10)

Big Nath said:


> Yardy,
> 
> that Aventinus is a nice looking glass mate, but even that aside, that's a technically awesome photo you've taken.
> 
> ...



it's 


cheers nath, the beer is my world famous (in the shed anyway) irish red.

some nice vessels there ghhb B) 
i had a Erdinger glass, had it in the freezer door and one of the children (still dont know which one) flung the door open and... <_< 

cheers


----------



## gjhansford (4/12/10)

yardy said:


> i had a Erdinger glass, had it in the freezer door and one of the children (still dont know which one) flung the door open and... <_<



Don't be too tought on the kids ... I had three Erdinger and in less than 12 months all three of them ending up in small pieces ... one even broke in the glass washer on it's own with the door closed! I now have 4 Weinenstephan glasses which I got off ebay for only $20 ... so far no breakeages!


----------



## Yob (30/10/12)

Bless SWMBO... got me 2 of these for my Birthday recently :beerbang:


----------



## DU99 (30/10/12)

Nice one Yob


----------

